# Weaver Illuminated Scope Sale



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

What does everyone think of this scope? retail higher than the Leupold illuminated dot scope....
http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentID=productDetail&prodID=WE800704&src=bckrdAlrt

*Weaver 2.5-10X50 Classic Extreme Riflescope Ill. Dual-X Reticle Matte*


Then there is this one:


http://www.tactical-store.com/ts-wr-rs-849815.html
   















Email this page Post on Twitter Share on Facebook 








   
* $217*99 








Product Code WR-RS-849815 UPC 076683898159 SKU 849815


*Weaver Kaspa ILL Mil Dot Riflescopes - 2.5-10x50 Product information*

The *Weaver Kaspa Mil Dot 2.5-10x50 ILL Military Riflescope 849815* has a 30mm tube and is the ideal tool for applying to tactical situations. This Kaspa Tactical Weapon Scopee made by Weaver has windage and







elevation adjustment turrets that are high-set, exposed and reset to zero for a more customizable scope. This Weaver Kaspa Rifle-Scope provides an extremely clear view of your subject thanks to the lenses that are multi-coated fully. The *Kaspa Mil-Dot Reticle Rifle-Scope by Weaver* is waterproof and fogproof, reducing the amount of damage caused by harsh weather. The *Weaver 2.5-10x50 Kaspa Tactical Riflescope* has shock proof construction that is perfect in case of impact or vibration that can potentially cause damage to your Weapon Scope. This Weaver Tactical Rifle-Scope comes with a built-in illuminated glass Mil-Dot Reticle that ensures improved accuracy and enhanced targeting.

*Specifications for Weaver Kaspa Mil-Dot Reticle Weapon Scope - 2.5-10x50:*

Tube Diameter:30mmAdjustment Click Value:.25inLens Coating:Fully multi-coatedMin Power:2.5xMax Power:10xReticle Construction:GlassReticle:Mil-dotReticle Focal Plane Location:2ndFinish:Matte
*Features of Weaver 2.5-10x50 Illuminated Kaspa Tactical Scope Mil Dot Reticule:*



Shockproof
Fogproof
Waterproof
Illuminated Reticle
Variable Power
Fast Focus Eyepiece
High-set Finger Adjustable Exposed Turrets
Click Adjustment





   
Product Number: WE800704 Web Product Title: WE 2.5-10X50 30MM TUBE CX ILLPLX Item Price: $878.66














$289.95 Availability: In Stock Shipping Weight: 2.28 lbs.
The Extreme series is true to Weaver’s long heritage in riflescope design... built for hunters who need their scopes to perform flawlessly regardless of the time, the environment, or the conditions. 
The Extreme’s one-piece, 30mm tubes combined with Weaver's legendary fully multi-coated optics deliver the image quality you need at those times when other scopes cease to perform. Precision machining and dry nitrogen purging guarantee years of rugged service and protection from the environment. Free-wheel re-settable w/e dials, fast-focus eyepieces, side-focus parallax adjustments*, illuminated center-dot reticles, and 4 inches of eye relief deliver the edge you need to make that shot-of-a-lifetime under any condition.


----------

